# Here's some Pron: Caparison Content



## engage757 (Nov 3, 2012)

Hadn't posted this one in here for you guys, so never let it be said that ss.org's resident Caparison whore would NEGLECT his bass player brethren!  

Caparison Custom Shop Dellinger bass made for Mike LePond of Symphony X. 1 of 2 in the world! Enjoy!


----------



## Nag (Nov 4, 2012)




----------



## slowro (Nov 4, 2012)

sexy low end 
can't beat a moody looking bass


----------



## rty13ibz98 (Nov 4, 2012)

this bass is sexy as hell.


rich


----------



## GenghisCoyne (Nov 4, 2012)

never seen much info on there bass. quality post youve got here


----------



## engage757 (Nov 4, 2012)

There aren't many around, so not a lot of info.

Thanks fellas! I love this thing! My Roomie and I use it quite frequently. He plays in a couple cover bands occasionally too and the remarks he gets when using this are pretty funny! NO ONE knows what it is! 

Here are Caparison's thoughts and specs on it, keep in mind, this is a Custom, so it has some different options though. 








Originally developed in conjunction with Juan Croucier (ex-RATT), the Caparison Dellinger-Bass&#8217;s primary objective was just to be a simple and practical rock bass.
The solid Ash body and active EMG pickups make the Caparison Dellinger-Bass a powerful, harmonically rich and articulate instrument. Add to this a solid and stable 5-Piece Walnut and Maple neck, 24 jumbo frets, a Gotoh Wilkinson bridge and our unique Pro. Finish, the Caparison Dellinger-Bass excels in every department


----------



## engage757 (Nov 4, 2012)

General *Model Name:* Dellinger-Bass Body *Body Shape:* Dellinger-Bass *Body Material:* Ash *Bridge:* Gotoh Wilkinson WBBO 4 Neck *Neck Joint:* Bolt-On *Neck Material:* 5-Piece Maple/Walnut *Neck Grip:* Dellinger-Bass *Fingerboard Radius:* 240R *Fingerboard Material:* Rosewood *Scale Length:* 864mm (34") *Nut Width:* 38mm *No. Of Frets:* 24 *Fret Type:* Jumbo *Nut:* Bone *Position Inlay:* Clock Head *Headstock:* Devil's Tail Bass With Dellinger Logo *Head Angle:* 15 Degrees *Machine Heads:* Gotoh GB707 Electronics *Pickup:*
Neck Position
Bridge Position 
EMG P
EMG J *Controls:* Neck Pickup Volume
Bridge Pickup Volume
Master Tone Finish *Head Top:* Pro. Black *Body Finish:* Pro. Black *Hardware:* Gotoh Cosmo Black Miscellaneous *Tuning* Regular *Strings:* RotoSound RS66LD (.045-.105) Included Accessories *Case/Gig Bag:* Hard Case (CAB-1)


----------



## engage757 (Nov 4, 2012)

Thanks guys! Posted specs above! One of my very favorite basses! It truly is a no-nonsense bass, very solid and well-thought out. My roommate plays in a few of our buddies' local cover bands filling in sometimes, and occasionally, he uses this. You should hear the comments he gets! NO ONE knows what it is!

If you guys have the opportunity, it is definitely worth your time to check out Caparison on bass!


----------



## scherzo1928 (Nov 4, 2012)

EPIC Bass is Epic!!!

I keep looking at it, and I can only think of this:


Dem basslines!


----------



## engage757 (Nov 5, 2012)

yes sir!


----------



## Electric Wizard (Nov 5, 2012)

What's the deal with the non-matching tuner?


----------



## eaeolian (Nov 5, 2012)

scherzo1928 said:


> EPIC Bass is Epic!!!
> 
> I keep looking at it, and I can only think of this:
> 
> ...




Well, except for that not being LePond.


----------



## 7 Strings of Hate (Nov 5, 2012)

eaeolian said:


> Well, except for that not being LePond.



Minor detail


----------



## DTSH (Nov 5, 2012)

Love the inlays, otherwise it's nice and simple... Not a fan of the smurf-hat headstock though. Just looks unfinished somehow.


----------



## angus (Nov 5, 2012)

I love Caparisons and have been trying to find the right Horus for a while (before I break down and buy one), but speaking as a bass player, you can get WAY more bass for the nearly $3k these basses cost. I'm sure the neck is fantastic, but the value is definitely a problem with the currency exchange.

That said, if I was made of money I'd get one.


----------



## scherzo1928 (Nov 6, 2012)

Crap, I keep forgetting about Thomas Miller. For what it's worth though, I've seen that song live with LePond


----------



## iRaiseTheDead (Nov 7, 2012)

Want. This would make me learn bass properly.


----------



## TemjinStrife (Nov 7, 2012)

angus said:


> I love Caparisons and have been trying to find the right Horus for a while (before I break down and buy one), but speaking as a bass player, you can get WAY more bass for the nearly $3k these basses cost. I'm sure the neck is fantastic, but the value is definitely a problem with the currency exchange.
> 
> That said, if I was made of money I'd get one.



This coming from the dude who owns Foderas  

I'll agree, though. I bet that's a great bass, but there's a LOT of really, REALLY good competition in that price range.

That said, black + maple =


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Nov 7, 2012)

Reminds me of the Jackson Concert and ESP Surveyors.


----------



## engage757 (Nov 8, 2012)

I love the ESP Surveyor models!


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Nov 8, 2012)

After GASing for an Ibanez SR505, I've been looking at the LTD Surveyor-415... And it's tempting. 

Also, that is a pretty damn awesome looking Cappy. Dat neck joint.


----------

